# Joe Bonamassa



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

watching a JB concert on PBS tonite . they announced dates in western canada this fall.

oct 2 edmonton
oct 3 calgary.

nothing on Pollstar yet but i imagine they will be at the Jubilee auditoriums . will be epic ! I met him at the SoCal guitar show on the NAMM weekend


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is one guy I want to see before I leave this planet.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I certainly will be seeing Joe in Western Canada if he indeed does come here. 3 years ago I saw him in Vancouver. It was an excellent show. You could hear a guy's watch beep 5 rows back at times.
Joe captivates the audience with his performance. It is amazing. The tone, the professionalism, the production, the whole experience is worth the trip to Calgary if I have to go there. So be it, I'll be going.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, both shows will be at the respective Jubilee Auditoriums.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Hmm. Calgary is so far from Ottawa. Wonder if he'll plan any shows in Ontario? He's been to Ottawa before but it was so long ago, he wasn't even on my radar then.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Woot! GuitarsCanada Calgary "meet-up" for Joe? 
Beer, wings,Joe Bonamassa, talk about gear, more beer, Joe…
(For I am sure that my wife will definitely NOT want to come see.)


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I would love to have a Group meet up for Beers/Wings in Calgary before the JB show! I'm in.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Does anyone know when tickets for Joe B in Calgary are going on sale? I am making plans to go. Hoping for row 1,2, or 3! Thx.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

You could get tickets a couple weeks ago by supporting PBS in Spokane (KSPS), but I'm not sure if they're still available. Prices were a bit steep but probably about what they will sell for when they come out to the public and this way you can support public broadcasting instead of Ticketmaster.

KSPS has Tickets to Blues Rock Guitarist, Joe Bonamassa | KSPS


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd love to see him come east


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I haven't been able to get serious about him after subscribing to his mailing list (in exchange for a "free" download) and getting endlessly spammed by offers to buy Joe shirts, Joe mugs, Joe picks, 122 different albums, Joe this, Joe that.... I never listened to the track.

There's something about a Blues guy being a front for a megabucks marketing machine that just puts me off.

I am sure he is a great performer, I'll never know.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Mountain Lake PBS (Plattsburgh, NY) has tickets for Joe Bonamassa at the Bell Centre in Montreal, Monday November 20th. I don't think the concert is announced anywhere else at this time.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

First Ive heard of this but I am definitely down for the show...and for meeting up before. Wonder when tix will go on sale.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Robert1950 said:


> This is one guy I want to see before I leave this planet.


So your on the list to colonize Mars? Nice going.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I saw his show on PBS and he is amazing. I hope someday to see him in a good venue.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Hamilton date announced.

https://www.ticketmaster.ca/event/1000527DAFD9DD53


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Robert1950 said:


> This is one guy I want to see before I leave this planet.


 He's the only guy on my must see list. I can't afford to see everybody I want to see with the prices we have to pay now days. So I'm pretty selective...but I'm hoping he comes to Ontario this year. I just missed him in Kitchener


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Sorry it wouldn't post so I kept clicking submit.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Multiple post


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Again, multiple post.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Guncho said:


> Hamilton date announced.
> 
> https://www.ticketmaster.ca/event/1000527DAFD9DD53


Yep, I think we heard you, you can stop posting now. ;p


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

bzrkrage said:


> Yep, I think we heard you, you can stop posting now. ;p
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


Sorry it wouldn't post so I kept clicking submit.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Guncho said:


> Sorry it wouldn't post so I kept clicking submit.


Ha! Me too! Wow, how to put MY foot in it!


Sent from my "other" other brain.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Presale tix are on sale here...and they aint cheap

Joe Bonamassa Fall Tour Ticket Pre-Sale Starts Now!


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I saw Joe 3 years ago. Row 3 $120. Today row 3 is $450. 

Good for him. I'm out.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

bzrkrage said:


> Again, multiple post.


Flaw in the program? It happened to me a few days ago. I hit post reply and it just sat there. I didn't hit post reply again as I've seen this before but it's tough not to hit it. Sure enough, even a refresh of the screen didn't add my post. The text of my post was still sitting there. I fought the feeling not to hit post reply again and when I exited the forum and came back in, the post was there. However, the text was still sitting there in the post reply box so I deleted it. It came back the next time I launched the forum. I hope someone from Admin is listening as I'm pretty sure this is a flaw in the programming. . . . . I'm hitting post reply to post this message, wish me luck. . . . . . note to Admin: (worked as it should this time)


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

pickslide said:


> Presale tix are on sale here...and they aint cheap
> 
> Joe Bonamassa Fall Tour Ticket Pre-Sale Starts Now!





keithb7 said:


> I saw Joe 3 years ago. Row 3 $120. Today row 3 is $450.
> 
> Good for him. I'm out.



Sorry boyo's, I must be getting old. I'm out too.
$99 + fees for nosebleed section?
$450 for for row 3.
I'll meet for beers & wings & gear-talk, get a bit drunk, catch a cab, pay the babysitter & still have a few bucks in my pocket.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Yeah, I'd love to see him, too. But at those prices, I'll be watching YouTube, instead.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I think you guys are looking at the Platinum prices.

Normal ticket prices are $99 to $179.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Guncho said:


> I think you guys are looking at the Platinum prices.
> 
> Normal ticket prices are $99 to $179.


 Yes, to get you in the door and be sitting a ways away.
I'm not into sitting 30 rows back. To me that a $75 or less, ticket. I have to drive 6.5 hours to Calgary for 
seat that far back? I'm not into it. $125 row 3, I'd leave tomorrow for the drive.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I watched a program the other day about the (new) scalpers using bots to grab up a bunch of tickets and re-sell at ridiculous prices. These guys can't be that bright and surely someone can up with a way to beat them at their own game. "B o t B u s t e r s" unite.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> I watched a program the other day about the (new) scalpers using bots to grab up a bunch of tickets and re-sell at ridiculous prices. These guys can't be that bright and surely someone can up with a way to beat them at their own game. "B o t B u s t e r s" unite.


I'm done with that. Face value or I don't go. If we buy them, they'll keep doing it. Same thing for ScamHub.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

$100 plus is getting out of line for an act like that. I saw BB King numerous times, Steve Vai numerous times, Joe Satriani numerous times Johnny Winter and Buddy Guy several times and even the bombastic Malmsteen a few times and never paid close too that. I will skip it


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Disappointed in prices. I'm not paying that as much as I love his playing

Too elitist


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Guncho said:


> I think you guys are looking at the Platinum prices.
> 
> Normal ticket prices are $99 to $179.


Nope, all gone
Starts at $375 now
Eff that


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

He is scheduled to play on 20th November at the Montreal Bell Centre. As of now, the top seats ($201) are all gone, $175 floor seats are still available.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I came into this thread just now. Having seen the ticket prices, I expected discussion to be all about that. 

Yeah, I'm out too. Ridiculous! 

Good for Joe, and it's nice to see that in 2017 it's still possible for a guy to make it this big playing blues with vintage guitars and amps.

But not at my expense. I'll watch him on Youtube.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Robboman said:


> I came into this thread just now. Having seen the ticket prices, I expected discussion to be all about that.
> 
> Yeah, I'm out too. Ridiculous!
> 
> ...


I agree with you about Joe. Too bad it's the middlemen that are really bumping up the ticket prices. I'm out also.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Meh. Despite being very technically proficient, his playing has never moved me in the way that both of the Alberts do.

P.S. At those prices Joe can afford to hire a proper singer - FWIW that album with Beth Hart is about the only thing of his that I like.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

keithb7 said:


> You could hear a guy's watch beep 5 rows back at times.


Wow ... people still wear beeping watches in Vancouver ?


----------

